

Django CMS 3.0 released - piquadrat
https://www.django-cms.org/en/blog/2014/04/09/django-cms-30-released/

======
frabber
What a great step forward from 2.x

~~~
cbertschy
Thank you very much!

------
tribaal
Well done guys, looks awesome!

------
francescozaia
Yay, good work! Loving it!

------
yakky
It's been a long way, but it was really worth the wait!

------
mkoistinen
Amazing work, guys!

------
tanabue
great!

